# Apple info needed, thank you.



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I am fairly low tech..I have a pc that is having some major issues.Before I get involved with repairs etc, I  plan on going to the apple store for a look see but can anyone give me an idea about the different macs? Also would like to hear from anyone that has switched from pc to apple. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The eternal Mac or PC question has been discussed at some length in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=78343.25

You may find some useful info there about the differences.

If you want info about the different Mac models the best place to start is on Apple's own website.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I went to Apple from PC after using a PC for over 10 years.  The bonus is, using software on the newer Intel Macs, you can still use windows programs!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Although we still have several PCs in our home, I'm slowly getting my family to make the transition. I've had an iPhone since they were first introduced, but it wasn't until November of last year that I bought my first Mac. I got a MacBook Air, and I love it. I found the employees at the Apple store much more knowledgeable about the products than any that I've encountered at other stores selling computers. My hubby finally switched to an iPhone and hopefully I'll get him to switch to a Mac in the near future. 

If you live close to an Apple store, you can sign up for classes that will help you learn how to use your new Mac. I would have loved to do this when I bought mine, but I live too far from the nearest store. If you can't take classes...don't worry, it is very easy to learn all the basics. Apple has a lot of info on their website for anyone switching from a PC.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I too am low tech. I'll admit, I was "sceert" of the PC. Seemed like so many things could / would go wrong. Now what do I do?? So on February 5, 2010 I took my PC tower to the Apple Store and had everything transferred to a MacBook Pro. *Best thing I ever did.* Easy learning curve. Since then . . . iTouch, iPhone, and iPad. And you can't beat AppleCare for help.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I recently switched from a PC to a MacAir a couple of months ago. I love the Mac, One thing I did do was get a kindle book that explains switching from the PC to the MAC. The one I got was $2.99 and was brief but really explained stuff. One of the things I liked was one column with the PC term and next to it is a column with the MAC term. It really made the switch easy.  Also with the new Macs, you can run windows on it along side of the apple format if you wish.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been using Apple products since 2000 and haven't gone back to the Windows side except to keep up on the learning curve.

To answer your question about the different types of macs it (basically) breaks down like this:

Desktops:
-Mac Pro. The beast. Used by mainly by professionals who want power and expandability. (Expensive)
-iMac. An All-In-One with a gorgeous screen and a decent range of options. Not very expandable but really elegant. (Mid range)
-Mac Mini. A low end mac desktop that can be hooked up to TV's as well as monitors. Very small. Like the Mac Pro, it doesn't come with a monitor. (Cheap)

Laptops:
-Macbook Pro. Comes in three sizes, 13", 15", 17". The workhorse of the laptop line aimed more at professionals. Has moderate expandability. (prices vary based on screen size and components)
-Macbook Air. The ultraportable line. Super thin, easy to carry. Comes in 11" and 13". No internal DVD/CD drive, which can be a deal breaker to some people, although you can buy an external one. (starts at just under a grand)

My weapon of choice is a 13" Macbook air. I love the 11" for portability but for writing the real estate on the 13" is just perfect.

Regardless of hardware once you make the switch it'll take some time to get used to things. Unless you're very technically savvy I recommend getting a new book that teaches you about the Lion operating system and/or attend some of the Apple classes. I've been using macs for over a decade and every time a new OS comes out I have to learn some new tricks and unlearn some old habits.

~cheers!

-D-


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

My tip: Only purchase a mac from the apple store.  Do not purchase from another dealer like best buy or macsuperstore. You will appreciate the customer service over any deal you might get.

A PC and Mac are equal.  Everything is just a web surfing machine now...isn't it?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

LunaraSeries said:


> Everything is just a web surfing machine now...isn't it?


No doubt it is for some, but not for me.

Mike


----------

